# Re-lettering some old Coors Reefers



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in the dim dark past when there weren't color printers generally available (about 1990), someone in the Denver Garden Railway Society made some black and white images for the Coors Reefer. They were on a transparent photocopy sheet with a sticky back.

I hand painted the Coors label and the Table mountain logo for two cars. The film was starting to yellow and the adhesive was loosing its sticking ability. I have just finished redoing the cars with a more modern technology.

Here is the car before repainting and lettering. The cars started out as Delton Reefers. I think that is was Dick Schaffer of the DGRS who got a bunch of Delton seconds at a good price. They were riipe for re-painting.




















You can easily see the film surrounding the lettering.

Here are some pictures after new paint and lettering.






























And my 4 Coors cars. Coors no 1 and 4 are the newly refurbished cars , no.2 is an LGB 2 Axle ESSO tank car with a Coors sticker, and no3 is the LGB version (not retouched in any way. For several years the Denver Garden Railway Society was invited to set up a display in their visitors center at Christmas. This is where you can take tours and have a tasting after the tour. We could go up to the tasting room when we needed a break. Those were great shows to work.











The 1:1 car at the Colorado Railroad Museum in Golden has a black label. I like the red myself. The museum car is also a standard gauge rather than narrow gauge.

Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

I like the changes, they look great. I didn't realize you actually did RR related work while in AZ. Good for you. That's quite a crowd of spectators in the widow above the layout. Enjoy your stay.

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc:

I can't go for very long without having some trains running. I've got three trains that I can run around the patio. The Beanie babies seem to enjoy the view.


Chuck


----------

